

8-bit maps of world cities - fur0n
http://8bitcity.com/map?San%20Francisco#

======
ohwp
I was a little disappointed because I thought this would be about 8-bit
isometric cities. Like Youcity, an isometric map of SF:
[http://youcity.com/2009/website_front/index.html#](http://youcity.com/2009/website_front/index.html#)

And some cities based on OSM:
[http://bitsteller.bplaced.net/osm/](http://bitsteller.bplaced.net/osm/)

------
xahrepap
Love how they used the sprites from The Adventures of Lolo
([http://nintendookie.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/adventures-o...](http://nintendookie.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/adventures-
of-lolo.gif)) Makes me nostalgic. :)

------
ghh
Fun to see, familiar and new at the same time as intended.

For the Amsterdam map there appears to be a large part of what I know is water
that is rendered green? Why is that?

